# Free puppies!!!! Come get them please!!!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gala's puppies are SO BAD!!!!!!!!! The two previous litters (the ones we imported) were SAINTS compared to this one!!! They HATE being in the whelp box and I have no clue how but they get out constantly, this box has very tall walls, I say at least 2 feet, they still get out!!!







They jump from like the middle of the box to the wall.







They complaint day and night, they just want to be with us and roaming free. They bite everything in site!!! They are not even 7 weeks old yet and they are a nightmare!!!














You should have seen them carrying the big tugs and gappy balls around yesterday, it was hilarious!!!!
I'm sitting here in the LR trying to work and all I hear is lots of growling and barking!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Well Carolina, I will take one off your hands









As far as being little hellions...what did you expect with Gala as their mom


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> As far as being little hellions...what did you expect with Gala as their mom


Yeah, no kidding!! I feel "bad" for who ever ends up with one of this little monsters, they have no clue what they are getting into.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212
> As far as being little hellions...what did you expect with Gala as their mom












Ship a male to me you won't get it back but I will help you out


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

You can send me a girl. Just send her right up Rte 95 to me here in PA.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212As far as being little hellions...what did you expect with Gala as their mom


Just wait until they see ice cubes!

I'd love a little furry bundle of trouble too. They sound like a ton o'fun!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Send one to me I likes little monsters lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh they are fun alright! That is if you don't mind them playing tug-of-war with your pants and biting everything they see!







Talk about little cocodriles!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

By the way, the boy was humping me yesterday as he was killing my pants!!!







I couldn't believe it! I thought Dennis was joking when he told me they were humping him.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

now see I cant imagine montsers out of those cute bundles of fluff without pics LOL


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes! I need pictures so that I can use them for the posters...

REWARD....

*picture*

I will pay you $500 if you take this little "angel" home.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

A whelping box full of Galas, what a thought!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.A whelping box full of Galas, what a thought!!


Yeah well, now you know what I mean!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Now you know how Diesel's litters go, lol. Gala is just carrying on the tradition, lol.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

all i read was the first line...SEND THEM HERE.....I'LL TAKE THEM...ALL OF THEM...YOUR PROBLEMS WILL BE OVER!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

where does the line start for these free puppies?? lol


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerrawhere does the line start for these free puppies?? lol


right behind me, my friend....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

see, here I am right behind you...

limit 1 per customer? lol


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They sound like tons of fun! Hmmm, since you're giving them away, I'd have to see more pictures before I commit to relieving you of the one that's the most like her mother.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like a crocodile hunter episode! Blimey, look at the crocs in their lair.........they lure in unsuspecting victims by their fluffy cuteness, then [email protected] they've Gotcha! Dont try this at home kids, I'm a trainned professional!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9By the way, the boy was humping me yesterday as he was killing my pants!!!


Oh! A multi-tasker! I'll take him!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

-hops in line, glad they're one-per-customer-only-

I'll be in Philly over the weekend, just a quick shot over to MD to stake my clai...er...choose a wee hellion? -whistles 'innocently'-


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

now Carolina, these are GALA's babies....did you REALLY expect them to be little angels?????


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

$500 to take one; i'm right there....waiting, waiting....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...this was the litter that was all girls except one, correct?







I'll take them all off your hands and in return give you one 13 year old girl! it's a great deal...really...it is I tell you!!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

How about trading for a Hubby


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll split the puppies with you csaiz. We can have the pups and she can have the man and the hormonal 13 year old! Woohoo!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep! 6 girls and 1 boy. They are in NC, first come first served!

I took some pictures today, I will share them soon.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I will up the anny, a soon to be 18 year old daughter that can babysit and do dishes and such and a 15 year old boy that can take the trash out, clean bathrooms and shovel snow/mow grass! Now that is a good deal!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I like little trouble makers!

Send a girl this way, her and Stark can destroy my bed a little more together.. Haha.. 

You'll be missing them in a few weeks time when their new owners are being driven crazy!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, I have a husband that does laundry, knows how to cook, plus cleans the bathroom and toilet without being asked.

a 14yr old that can vacuum, walk dogs, do laundry and babysit.

a 9 yr old that can vacuum, wash dishes and set the table.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dainerra, you have it maid! You'd want to trade all that for a puppy??? If I had a pup, I would trade you in a heartbeat, oh, I do...nevermind.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll take a girl too!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

could this be a reality TV series?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have puppy fever and I think I might be a masochist....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here they come!!!!!








We transport them like this to get them used to "car" movement.









I will post the rest on the Picture forum.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

lol how else does one move little gremlins!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I like it; you can mow the lawn at the same time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Too funny!! I will second....they are Gala's land sharks!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the wagon needs a "DANGER" sticker


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DainerraI think the wagon needs a "DANGER" sticker


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: jelpyI like it; you can mow the lawn at the same time.


Yes, we like transporting puppies this way because not only do we get them use to motion from an early age but we get them used to the loud noise the mower makes.







These pups don't care!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DainerraI think the wagon needs a "DANGER" sticker


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina I'd have to see more pictures before I commit to relieving you of the one that's the most like her mother.


That would be Ms. Branca. We had the puppies out for a while, we just brought them in and all of them are so tired they went straight to sleep, that is except for Ms. Branca.







She is beating everyone up!! She has been growling and barking at everyone for the past 15 minutes now. She won't let anyone sleep.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

lol Rayden's litter had a female like that! my dream is to have one some day. She would climb the gate to the puppy area, lift the latch and let all the puppies out. I told Ronnie her name would be DeeDee, short for "*censored* Dog"


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww; gosh Carolina, they sure look like a fine litter; bright, active, outgoing, fearless; you've done a good job helping ms gala raise them

wishing i had one


----------

